# New Trini's



## rabiis (Mar 10, 2005)

What do you guys think of these?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

those look GREAT!!!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

ummmm.....

sorry bro.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Hecho en Miami. You pay much for those?


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

:BS


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

wait whats wrong with them?


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> wait whats wrong with them?


The stamp?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i have no clue but im assuming theyre fake. if so i would be a victim also!


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10248&highlight=stamp


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

They look great, but do they taste great?!
. . . . And what's with this Double Corona stuff. Never got word that Habanos was releasing a Trini DC!

Watch out for fakes bro'.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

good information on that thread. the info there leads me to believe these are fakes. they have the stamp and are 'hecho en cuba' that doesnt sound right


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

MiamiE said:


> wait whats wrong with them?


No such cigar.... Sorry to see you got taken.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

The only Trini's in that size that were/are available are from the Farmhouse humidor,I believe. They have not produced these in this format other than that....ever... :BS

....they actually did put a 7 1/2 by 50 in the Siglo XXI Humi in 1999,also.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

MoTheMan said:


> They look great, but do they taste great?!
> . . . . And what's with this Double Corona stuff. Never got word that Habanos was releasing a Trini DC!
> 
> Watch out for fakes bro'.


thats exactly what I was going to say....sry man.

Trini cigars

Fundadore
Reyes
Robusto Extra
Coloniales

No DC's.....and the stamp is also a dead giveaway. Sorry man you've been had.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

im wondering how much you paid and where?


----------



## rabiis (Mar 10, 2005)

pinokio said:


> The stamp?


I was thinking the same thing because I seen other boxes with a stamp and those boxes turned out to be fake. But this stamp is a lot smaller than that other one in question. Also, the boxes with that other stamp had horrible government seals. The color was totally off, no microprinting, and of course no watermark. This box, on the other hand, held up in that respect. Plus the cigars were excellent. I'll do some more research if you hear anything drop me a line.


----------



## rabiis (Mar 10, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> i have no clue but im assuming theyre fake. if so i would be a victim also!


What makes you think they're fake?


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

the stamp of evil as soon as I saw it my heart sanke for you, I have seen it many times on this site always means bad news.... where did you get it??


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

where did you buy them? obviously that vendor is no good.


----------



## rabiis (Mar 10, 2005)

pinokio said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10248&highlight=stamp


This is not the same stamp as that other one that you've posted....I've seen and tried cigars that came from those boxes and they were garbage. These, on the other hand, were actually excellent.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

I'm glad you like them....enjoy!


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

Ouch :hn What I don't get is why would the fakers stamp a stamp that makes it a dead give away? I read the other thread and it wasn't really clear on that. Is it a customs agent stamp? or did the fakers think it would make their smokes seem more authentic. BTW those pics are crazy. It's amazing how detailed the fakers can get, it's a shame if only they used their powers for good.


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

rabiis said:


> This is not the same stamp as that other one that you've posted....I've seen and tried cigars that came from those boxes and they were garbage. These, on the other hand, were actually excellent.


It is, your first pic you posted has it on the upper left.


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm missing something- If the stamp is NEVER on a box of legit sticks, why does it appear in the first place? 

Why doesn't the stamp just say "FAKES"? :r 

I would think that good counterfeiters, (DC size notwithstanding in this case), know as much as gorillas do about correctly marking a box of fake sticks. Thus, why put a big "kick me" sign on an otherwise great box of fakes?

(Oh, and I don't actually collect glass top cuban boxes.) :r


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

Heartpumper said:


> I'm missing something- If the stamp is NEVER on a box of legit sticks, why does it appear in the first place?
> 
> Why doesn't the stamp just say "FAKES"? :r
> 
> I would think that good counterfeiters, (DC size notwithstanding in this case), know as much as gorillas do about correctly marking a box of fake sticks. Thus, why put a big "kick me" sign on a great box of fakes?


Thats exactly what I wrote. Fakers are the crazyiest peoples.


----------



## rabiis (Mar 10, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> the stamp of evil as soon as I saw it my heart sanke for you, I have seen it many times on this site always means bad news.... where did you get it??


Where did you see this particular stamp on here? I seen a few pics of another stamp on this site but not this particular one. In fact, that other stamp the "tiendad Intur" one I agree are fake the cigars always taste like ass from those boxes.....They were brought back from Cuba


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

It has nothing to with the stamp. I didn't even look at the other markings. Opening the box isn't even necessary. The words "Double Corona" are Spanish for "Fake Trinidad," in this specific case. LOL


----------



## rabiis (Mar 10, 2005)

DonVon said:


> It is, your first pic you posted has it on the upper left.


This is not the same stamp that's been floating around on this board and if you have.....where have you seen it before?


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

rabiis said:


> They were brought back from Cuba


And they don't sell fake cigars in Cuba????? Sure.....if nothing else the Double Corona should tell you they are fake.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Brandon said:


> It has nothing to with the stamp. I didn't even look at the other markings. Opening the box isn't even necessary. The words "Double Corona" are Spanish for "Fake Trinidad," in this specific case. LOL


See....like Brandon said


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I would freeze them for sure to avoid beetles.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

why not just dump them?


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

rabiis said:


> This is not the same stamp as that other one that you've posted....I've seen and tried cigars that came from those boxes and they were garbage. These, on the other hand, were actually excellent.


I was under the impression he likes them.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

rabiis said:


> This is not the same stamp that's been floating around on this board and if you have.....where have you seen it before?


your right about the stamp.....it isn't the same. But have you ever heard of a DC Trini??? They made one that size, but it wasn't called a DC. The correct name is Trinidad Robustos "A" 7 1/2" long by 50RG, just like Lost Sailor said. Can be found in the Trinidad Humidor, also like Lost Sailor said, but as long as you enjoy them thats all that matters......


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

ahh ok then smoke em.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

rabiis said:


> What makes you think they're fake?


The DB..... on the serial number.....dead giveaway, plus the blue stamp, plus the fact they don't make DC's. What more do you want?????


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Navydoc said:


> The DB..... on the serial number.....dead giveaway, plus the blue stamp, plus the fact they don't make DC's. What more do you want?????


to be told that they aren't fake.....

---------------------------------------------------------------
[threadjack]
Oh I smoked the RyJ EL 2001 you sent me. By far the best EL/RyJ I've ever had. I was sorry it didn't last longer. Thanks Paul.[/threadjack]


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

coppertop said:


> to be told that they aren't fake.....


How true!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

They aren't fake....


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Brandon said:


> They aren't fake....


he is sooo sweet that Brandon....he'll tell you anything you want to hear


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Brandon said:


> It has nothing to with the stamp. I didn't even look at the other markings. Opening the box isn't even necessary. The words "Double Corona" are Spanish for "Fake Trinidad," in this specific case. LOL


Brandon may have fewer posts than me, heck he's even a good 15+ years younger than me, but his palate is waaaay more experienced. Trust what he's saying.



coppertop said:


> And they don't sell fake cigars in Cuba????? Sure.....if nothing else the Double Corona should tell you they are fake.


Of course they sell fake cigars in Cuba. They even have fake stores, right down to the logos, boxes with markings, everything . . . I kid you not, just ask anybody who's been to Cuba & seen that.

BTW, they also sell the Bauza brand in Cuba. I'll leave it for you trivia buffs to figure out what I mean by that. [This is not a joke, but a real trivia point]. **


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

MoTheMan said:


> Of course they sell fake cigars in Cuba. They even have fake stores, right down to the logos, boxes with markings, everything . . . I kid you not, just ask anybody who's been to Cuba & seen that.
> 
> BTW, they also sell the Bauza brand in Cuba.


Although I don't know what Bauza brand is.......I just wanted to clarify that my statement about selling fakes in Cuba was a joke......maybe it didn't come off that way.  
I know that they do, I was trying to be a smartass


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

It sux if you spent a considerable amount of money, because you are going to smoke a cigar that you don't know the origins of. If it ends up being an awesome cigar (which is the point of smoking ) you will probably never find another box similiar to the one you have. I say have fun with em' It's a good conversation piece. I smoked the fake Cohiba I had (even though it sucked) made for some entertainment and the experience will make you that much smarter in future purchases (worked for me ).


----------



## rabiis (Mar 10, 2005)

By the way, I didn't buy this box it was given to me along with a box of monte #2's.....they were brought back from Cuba by a German couple who happen to stay at a Cubabacan Group resort. It was here where they were purchased in the hotel turist shop. This make any sense?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

coppertop said:



> Although I don't know what Bauza brand is.......I just wanted to clarify that my statement about selling fakes in Cuba was a joke......maybe it didn't come off that way.
> I know that they do, I was trying to be a smartass


Not being a smart ass at all CT!!

True story (but I do not want to reveal the source): A gentleman friend, and a fellow big aficionado was in Cuba on a sponsored trip back in 1998. He took a taxi from the Havana Libre Hotel (the old Havana Hilton, where he was staying) to go to the La Corona factory store in old town Havana. Now if you've ever seen a map of Havana, it's just a short ride down the Malecon then a couple of turns later you're in old Havana. Max. travel time about 15 min by car in even moderate to heavy traffic. Well, the taxi cab proceeds to take this gentleman on a 20-30 min ride through unknown parts of Havana in what appeared to be very working class neighborhood of Havana, and parks in front of a building. He walks up to the second story where there's an open door and all the logos & signs indicating that this was a Habanos shop. Only problem, this shop wasn't on any map that anyone's heard of, and certainly raised the question of what a store like this was doing here, and selling stuff at tourist prices that most Cubans can't afford. Gave my friend the creeps & he beat a hasty retreat out of there back to the hotel.
So as to the questrion of selling fakes in Havana. Heck yeah they have fakes. They even have fake stores.

**The answer to my trivia point made earlier can be found in an article by Peter Weller in Cigar Aficionado Magazine May/June 1999. (Read about 1/3 of the way down).


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Bauza goes back to 1868 in Cuba.

Present day Bauza is made by the Fuente Family.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

awesome but I have only seen these in glass top boxes














:r 
sorry bro better luck next time


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

coppertop said:


> thats exactly what I was going to say....sry man.
> 
> Trini cigars
> 
> ...


Whatever he said Amigo!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Sadly, the problem with buying fake cigars, no matter how good the price is, or how good they taste, is that the money spent will go towards putting more fakes on the market. 

....and yes, every single box of cigars I have ever seen with that circular stamp has originated out of Florida. Think what you like, but thats the truth.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

rabiis said:


> By the way, I didn't buy this box it was given to me along with a box of monte #2's.....they were brought back from Cuba by a German couple who happen to stay at a Cubabacan Group resort. It was here where they were purchased in the hotel turist shop. This make any sense?


It's all a diabolical plot to undermine the Cuban economy. Ya see, we make fake cuban cigars in Miami and smuggle them into Cuba to be sold to German tourists. We're flooding their market to drive down prices and reduce profit. By next year, we'll be slipping fakes into shipments to Habanos dealers around the globe! Poker and Mo are actually involved in this plot, but are sworn to secrecy!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I have to admit that Florida, no, not Florida but Miami is flooded with fakes, and good fakes too. I was offered at a small shop some "cubans" that the owner produced out of a black plastic bag from the bottom of the humidor. He had Partagas, Cohiba (of course) and HDM maduros, that's right maduros LOL. The boxes were very good, the seal was very well made but no microprinting, and I remember seen this dreaded seal we are discussing here, anybody who didn't know any better would have fell for it. 

There are also very bad fakes. The other night a patient's relative heard me talk about cigars with a co-worker and he kindly offered me an ERDM in the choix supreme size. You have to see this cigar, the band looked like it was scanned in a bad scanner, and the cigar smelled Honduran. I said "thank you, very nice of you" he then proceded to show his box of cubans and this box was a joke guys. The seal was the old seal, copied and magnified many times over. There were also inconsistencies in wrapper color. He says he sells them for 7-8 bucks each! Out of curiosity I tried the cigar and it was a dud, no flavors at all.
You have to be very careful.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Nely said:


> The boxes were very good, the seal was very well made but no microprinting, and I remember seen this dreaded seal we are discussing here, anybody who didn't know any better would have fell for it.


 I went to a buddy's over the weekend for a BBQ and herf. A buddy of his had just visited Panama and brought back a 5x5 box of SIGLO IV's. He mentioned over the phone that he got them for $140, so I knew they were fake, but the packaging looked very good. Bands were close, but "La Habana, Cuba" font was a bit off and the gold COHIBA was too squat. Nice wrappers with triple caps. Taste was OK, but definately DR. I brought a few VR Fams with me, so a couple of us still had something good to smoke. 5 or 6 other "occassional smokers" enjoyed their Fauxhibas.


----------



## SVTNate (Dec 22, 2003)

Why are people stuck on the stamps? Trinidad doesn't make a double corona. They're fakes, period. Maybe a German couple brought them back from Cuba, or maybe your brother's cousin's sister's former roommate is an undercover moocher deep inside El Laguito, or whatever story you want to make up, but this thread is in the wrong forum because those are NOT Cuban cigars. Back to the drawing board, or Ebay, or wherever you find that junk.


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

From the time I clicked on the first pic I said "Fakes".
The factory code EUN for El Laguito was long discontinued
before January '04.

Also, the fact that Trinidad doesn't offer a DC was a dead giveaway.  

No fakes in Cuba?? LMAO!! ANY cigars you buy on the street in Cuba or from
anyplace that isn't a government authorized store is a fake. Period. 100%.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

man you guys know more about cigars than god.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

LiteHedded said:


> man you guys know more about cigars than god.


He posts here.


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

cookieboy364 said:


> He posts here.


And he ONLY smokes HABANOS.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

zeitgeist


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

poker said:


> Sadly, the problem with buying fake cigars, no matter how good the price is, or how good they taste, is that the money spent will go towards putting more fakes on the market.


:tpd: As with most 'fake', copied or 'pirate' things this i unfortuantely the truth, so even if it looks like the consumer is getting a good deal, its going to come right back round eventually, just far worse.


----------

